# RUPES New DA Pads - Anyone had any issues



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Looking for some advice, I bought these on the back of the using the older ones, which I thought were very good. 

I had a play a few months back, but nothing much and seemed to much of a muchness. So today, I decided to do the bonnet and boot of my car. I used the LHR15 III and only the weight of that was used for the pad, on the horizontal surfaces, 

I used 2 pads on the bonnet as they kept breaking up around the side, throwing yellow foam everywhere. Now, I used one and then removed it to let it cool and I was also cleaning them too, with the claw tool. 

I have never had so much bother with pads in such a short space of time. 

Any ideas or advice?


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Should note, these were the yellow pads and associated compound


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi mate,

Just seen this, very strange!!

I have been using these for circa 8 mths with zero issues. On my LHR15 Mk3, LHR75e & ibrid Nano long neck.

Guessing you are using Rupes new DA yellow pads & new DA Yellow Fine ?

The pads are the same as previous, but a new contour & slightly different colour.

Can I ask, how are you priming the pads, how many section passes & machine speed?


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Rappy said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Just seen this, very strange!!
> 
> ...


Hi mate

I had the old ones, without any issues really.

I am using the DA yellow pads & new DA Yellow Fine. LHR 15III

Prime wise, I used a thin layer over the entire pad surface.

I then use 3 - 4 pea sizes on the pad, spread all over at Speed 1

Up to speed 4-5 and then pass the section 3 horz and 3 vertical (opposing passes each time)


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

I got some of the new 3" yellow pads last week. I haven's had the same issues I am afraid. The only time I saw tiny bits of foam laying were when the pad was catching on edges of bodywork as I was polishing.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

scooobydont said:


> I got some of the new 3" yellow pads last week. I haven's had the same issues I am afraid. The only time I saw tiny bits of foam laying were when the pad was catching on edges of bodywork as I was polishing.


The thing is...I am not really doing anything different with the new style pads, the old ones were treated the same without issues really.

beginning to wonder if I am using a bit too much compound at the priming stage?


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Priming is not correct & speed is to high.

Make an x on the rear of the pad 1"short of the edge of the pad.

To prime, run the machine with light pressure on speed 2 for 15-30 secs

Add 2 pea size dots on the pad & work on speed 3-4 :thumb::thumb: :buffer:


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Rappy said:


> Priming is not correct & speed is to high.
> 
> Make an x on the rear of the pad 1"short of the edge of the pad.
> 
> ...


I have the sides to do tomorrow....will try this mate. The technique I was using, was what I was shown initially...but double checked YT and its different, but as you say.

The original priming for the Mille for example was to spread it, Jason's tip, where as other say to do as you mentioned. I often wondered if I am honest,

Thanks bud,.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Walesy. said:


> I have the sides to do tomorrow....will try this mate. The technique I was using, was what I was shown initially...but double checked YT and its different, but as you say.
> 
> The original priming for the Mille for example was to spread it, Jason's tip, where as other say to do as you mentioned. I often wondered if I am honest,
> 
> Thanks bud,.


No worries mate, happy to help :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Just to add...

If it was me, I would throw your pads mentioned above. It sounds like you have saturated the pads & cooked the foam.

You will find a drop off in performance vs a new pad & one that has been primed & used correctly.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Rappy said:


> Just to add...
> 
> If it was me, I would throw your pads mentioned above. It sounds like you have saturated the pads & cooked the foam.
> 
> You will find a drop off in performance vs a new pad & one that has been primed & used correctly.


Yeah I was gonna do bud, I have another 3 new anyway, plus she has snaffled the old ones and cleaned the bath with it...apparently better than the usual stuff she uses.

I smell danger with that one if I am honest.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Walesy. said:


> she has snaffled the old ones and cleaned the bath with it...apparently better than the usual stuff she uses.
> 
> I smell danger with that one if I am honest.


I know that feeling :lol:

I did have some Rupes micro fibres, which are now used in the house


----------

